# Solved: ATI x800 Infinite loop atidvag.dll



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

keep getting blue screen everytime I play certain games. (ex. Age of empires III) that says error with looping atidvag.dll 

I have googled and not found much help.

I have all the latest drivers. Latest direxct x. All the updates windows and all the other ones too.

I'm running windows xp pro sp2 
and have an ATI x800 All-In-Wonder.

I would rather stick with the ATI drivers rather than using 3rd party drivers such as Omega etc.

And I have re-installed everything (Fresh Install of the operating system all updates and everything) and the problem still persists. 

any suggestions or help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In the BIOS try disabling AGP Fast Writes, or lowering the AGP bus to AGP 4X.


----------



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, well the only graphic options for the graphics in my BIOS are the ones for my on-board graphics, which I don't use. So I disabled fast write and changed it from 8x to 4x with the ATI Catalyst Control Center.

I tried the game again and it was doing the same thing as before. But it said "VPU has reset the graphics accelerator as it was no longer responding to commands" and then it said Send report or don't send. Usually if I hit send or don't send my computer will crash. But if I leave the error up and don't click anything I can usually resume the game after its paused for about 20 seconds. To keep it from crashing for now. I went into the ATI Catalyst Control Center and disabled VPU recovery error reporting. So now when I play the game, it just pauses for a while and resets the VPU/graphics accelerator, then slowly goes back into the game. 



Any suggestions to this?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are the onboard graphics disabled? 

Do you have a sufficient power supply to runt he video card? Does the video card have an auxiliary power connector on it and is that plugged in? What kind of computer are you running, model, motherboard, power supply, processor, etc?


----------



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

I believe the on-board graphics are disabled.
I built my computer a few years back. 
Its an ASUS P4P800-VM motherboard. I just updated the BIOS. 
All the cables are plugged in, I have a 600watt powersupply. 3.20GHZ Pent 4 Prescott processor. 2 GB DDR ram.. Its got loads of fans inside (10 fans total) The case tempurature between 95 and 108 degrees currently. And I have an extra fan just for the ati card that blows out the pci slot hole.

I realize my machine gets pretty hot, but its been running good for over 3 yrs, no problems with all the fans and such. 

When I get time this week I'm gonna open it up and change the plugs and dust out the tower, clean it up, take the card out and clean it off, and see if that helps at all.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its possible that either the power supply is failing or the video card is failing, those would be the most common issues. Do you know what the temp of the video card is? Speedfan or ATITOOL may show you its temp. Unless its an issue with the latest ATI drivers, have you tried reverting back to an older set of ATI drivers?


----------



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

ATI TOOL says The GPU is 58 degrees C

tempurature of temp chip is 56 degrees C

and the fan is working at 67%

No i've not tried going back on the drivers.


----------



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

hmm.. well I tried playing the game again. It no longer exits the game after 5 minutes of playing it. I'm not sure if its totally fixed yet or not, but I havn't noticed anything totally out of the ordinary lately. I'm wondering if its working better because I updated the BIOS and told it not to send me error messages.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well thats good to here, hopefully it stays working.


----------



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

well thank you for all your help.


----------



## pickelsaretasty (Jul 27, 2006)

The problem still persisted. I solved this finally by downloading ATI TOOL and over clocking the fan speed to run at 100% all the time. I'm thinking about attaching a zalman vf900 to it as well.


----------



## urbanator (Feb 29, 2008)

Im pretty sure i know the solution to this problem. After having the same problem for over a week and trying just about everything that has been suggested on the net i came across an answer that i hadnt saw before that worked first time for me. Basically it said to take my graphics card out and check the fan - which i did and was surprised to see how much dust was in it. After giving it a clean with a small paintbrush everything is fine


----------

